# Saw this country home on Ebay Jewell Kansas



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Comes with 20 acres. And a couple miles away is a 3,000 acre lake.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-prope...ryZ12605QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.kdwp.state.ks.us/fishing...ons_public_waters/region_1/lovewell_reservoir


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Bad thing about fishing in KS, is that you aren't supposed to eat the fish that you catch because they're so contimated by the run off from fertilizer and such that come from farmers' fields.


----------



## doohap (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm not interested in the property listed, but visited the links out of curiosity. Unless there were other bids, it was due to be sold on May 1st. 

But I was also curious about TedH71's remark, so visited the link about the lake and found there a link:

Are my fish safe to eat?

Here's an excerpt from the info on that page:



> ... You may have questions about eating fish caught in some Kansas waters. The good news is that it's safe to eat fish caught from the vast majority of Kansas waters. Fishing in Kansas is a wonderful tradition and family activity, and it also provides nutritious, low-fat table fare with cardiovascular benefits. If you've caught fish from one of the dozens of Kansas reservoirs, hundreds of state fishing and community lakes, tens of thousands of farm ponds or miles of rivers, you can rest assured they are safe to eat.
> 
> There are some advisories on fish consumption, but they are limited to small sections of rivers and streams near urban areas and a couple of waters in the Mined Land Wildlife Area in Cherokee County. However, conditions are getting better each year. Kansas Department of Health and Environment (KDHE) data indicates significant declines in the insecticide chlordane, PCBs, and mercury at most long-term monitoring sites. As long-lasting but long banned chemicals decay, waters get cleaner, and as other chemicals are more cautiously used because of education efforts, waters get cleaner still. ...


Just FYI.

Peace,
doohap


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Sir,

I can see from your profile that you're a recent member. I am the opposite of a tree hugger, I assure you. I'm an avid hunter and fisherman. As it is, I do follow precautions..I do not want to have unneeded chemicals in my body and I do not want arsenic and other heavy metals accumulating in my body nor do I want my kids to eat the fish from those areas. I do plan to go fishing at the El Dorado Lake...no ban or advisory on fishes taken from those areas.


----------

